# L Claire's Painting at the Specialty



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Wow and Wow.. 
I was not at the Specialty to see the bidding on Claire's gorgeous painting, but it must have been furious.
I asked Judy who was doing the bidding, but she said she couldn't see from where she was. I have to assume that Lynn was part of it and sorry you didn't get it Lynn.
For those of you that didn't go ,the painting brought an amazing $3,000 bid. Rather heart stopping. 
Thanks once again to Claire for donating her fabulous work.
Our many, many rescues send tails wags and licks to you all.
Edie


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Yes, the bidding on Claire's beautiful Malt painting was very exciting!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

The painting was absolutely beautiful. If my darn leg didn't cost me so much I would have been in there bidding. :angry: Wonderful work, Claire. :wub:


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Yes, it was so beautiful. So much talent!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

It was stunning!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Claire is sooooooooooooooooooooo talented.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

It was a beautiful painting, but out of my price range. Claire is a wonderful artist.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

The painting was so beautiful!!!!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Can someone post a pic of the painting for the rest of us? 
Is this our very own Claire?


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

wow that's amazing and I think the painting was posted on a thread but I forget where, it is wonderful.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

The painting was gorgeous!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

edelweiss said:


> Can someone post a pic of the painting for the rest of us?
> Is this our very own Claire?



Here's a picture of the painting. It doesn't do the original justice.


http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/55-rescues/142801-beauty-end-end.html


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

edelweiss said:


> Can someone post a pic of the painting for the rest of us?
> Is this our very own Claire?


Yes, Sandi....our very own Claire. I don't know where there is a picture, but it was an angel with flowing white, silky hair and a smiling face.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

The painting was absolutely stunning. Loved it!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Oh my, it takes my breath away---so much movement!
Does anyone know to whom it went? Lucky Dog!


----------



## Marguerite (Apr 24, 2013)

Who ever won the painting is very lucky indeed! One of the prettiest paintings of a Malt I have seem.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

I asked Judy who won the painting. She is a very big donor to Rescue, not only to Maltese Rescue but for the Dalmatians too. She has adopted several of 
our special needs rescues. So it went to a good home. 
Hugs, Edie


----------

